# I'm back after a very long AWOL



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Well hello everyone. Sorry for such a long absence. Getting married, new job and new home has taken most of our time these last months but we are all good except for the issue of getting Nacho neutered. The plan was to breed him but Tom and I have decided that we just don't have enough time to do it all properly. I'm working away a lot and Nacho is becoming a nightmare.

Since we moved, we are by a beautiful woods with a lovely river. For the first two weeks Nacho wouldn't leave our sides but since then he has got the scent for the girls! (pretty mad that owners are walking their dogs middle of being in heat in an area where leads aren't required) but thats another story!

Our walks are becoming a dread. Lead walking isn't an option constantly as I hate to not see him stretch his legs but he is running off and just not coming back. It's happened everytime we have walked him in the last 3 weeks meaning we are late for work looking for him, panicked he has run to a road etc etc.

He is booked in tomorrow for his op and is coming up for 3 years old. Can anybody tell me I'm doing the wrong thing. Can you also tell me if getting him neutered will help with the 'girl' thing!? I am told a majority of the time it does but not to expect results for a month or two until his hormones have settled. 

Just need advice please.

Thanks
Susie and Nacho.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nacho is stunning! 
Well...... Will neutering stop him chasing the ladies in heat?? 
It may do...
But I have a neutered male, and an unspayed female, when ruby came in to season, it was a nightmare to stop Ralph from mating with her. They got "tied" 6 times!!
I went through 2 weeks of hell keeping them apart (quite unsuccessful - hence 6 ties)
But I do think a lot of it was to do with ruby twerking right under his nose - and pushing her bum in his face! 
I don't think Ralph would go off looking for it - but them again..
Is nacho good on his re-call normally?
Does he come to the whistle for high value treats? 
Maybe the woods is just too over stimulating for him - is there any empty fields you could roam in and practice recall? X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nacho is looking great. Welcome back. You might need to start again with a long tether and work more on his recall. Sounds like you have a wonderful new home. Good luck with his op. Max sailed through his. Had his op Tuesday, signed off Friday.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Nacho is looking great. Welcome back. You might need to start again with a long tether and work more on his recall. Sounds like you have a wonderful new home. Good luck with his op. Max sailed through his. Had his op Tuesday, signed off Friday.


Well done max! A big boy now x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think having the op should definitely settle him down a bit eventually (maybe not if there is a female bottom being twerked 5 inches from his nose though!!), although you may not notice straight away, I used the time Dudley was not allowed off lead walks to practice his heel command which did improve afterwards, so it maybe worth using the time to whistle train him at home too, very high value treats. Did the wedding go well? did Nacho go?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I definitely think having the op is the right thing to do for him if anything for his own safety! Running into roads sounds terrifying! Seymour ran off once to chase a girl on heat before he was neutered. Thankfully, now that he's been done there's been no more running off and he hasn't tried to hump once  neutering does generally reduce their desire to want to mate but by how much I guess depends on each individual dog...nacho is absolutely stunning btw  

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments and advice. Will certainly go back to the long lead and work on recall again. The deed has been done. Poor little fella is a crying mess. He didn't touch his food all day or wouldn't drink yesterday but I did manage to persuade him this morning with a bowl of water topped with rice and cod. Least his stomach is not growling now! 

I can't remember him ever feeling this sorry for himself (even after swallowing the ball and having an op) he was more lively. Poor soul!

He is very bruised and swollen which I imagine is normal. However he does seem to be in a bit of pain (understandably)... I will speak to the vets but can you guys recommend any pain relief I can give him? 

The wedding was fantastic thank you. Nacho made an appearance and appeared on our cake but wasn't allowed near mummy and her ivory dress as he had very muddy paws!...typically it was a wet and rainy day but it didn't spoil a moment 

Here's a pic of us!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Susie, I hope Nacho feels better very soon. I'm sure it'll help with his walking so don't feel guilty. He has done worse to you


----------

